# Newbie, Innokin_Omiga from Shenzhen China



## Mosmo_Omiga (25/10/19)

So happy to be here.
This is Omiga Chan from Innokin.
We will go South Africa this November.
We'd happy to meet vapers there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (25/10/19)

Innokin_Omiga said:


> So happy to be here.
> This is Omiga Chan from Innokin.
> We will go South Africa this November.
> We'd happy to meet vapers there.


Hi and welcome to the forum. Regarding your question, Gauteng is a large metropolitan area containing both the cities of Johannesburg and Pretoria. The region also has the largest population density in the country.
The forum does however show that there are large numbers of vaping enthusiasts in all major centers but Gauteng would have the largest concentration.

Regards and welcome once again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/19)

Innokin_Omiga said:


> So happy to be here.
> This is Omiga Chan from Innokin.
> We will go South Africa this November.
> We'd happy to meet vapers there.


Hi and welcome to the forum @Innokin_Omiga , looking forward to your visit to our beautiful country. You are going to meet a lot of interesting people as we have a great vaping community spread all over.

Regards
RF

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

Innokin_Omiga said:


> So happy to be here.
> This is Omiga Chan from Innokin.
> We will go South Africa this November.
> We'd happy to meet vapers there.




Welcome @Innokin_Omiga, we're happy to have you here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/10/19)

@Innokin_Omiga . Hi and welcome, hope you have a good experience and pleasant visit to our country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

